# Jambo Pits. Why not Reverse Flow?



## thunderdome

I saw a pic of one of these Jambo Pits recently and they are pretty sharp looking. Tuffy and Johnny Trigg both have them as well, so I checked out Jamie Greers website.








I remember on one episode, that Tuffy borrowed a pit from Myron and said "it ain't no Jambo". It looked like this one I think:








Jamie also has some patio and economy models on his site. I'm surprised someone here isn't using one like this:








*MY QUESTION IS:* Why not reverse flow? It's a stick burner that is said to hold steady heat very well...I can't figure out why it's not a reverse flow? All the pics show the smoke stack on the opposite end. This seems like it would be sorta hard to keep consistent temps from left to right, yet the competition guys use these and win. What do you all think?

I see a few members here have been to these competitions and always take pics w/ Trigg or whoever, but has anyone had a chance to check out the pit? Did I mention they're upwards of $13,600 before tax/shipping/custom paint job?


----------



## Dutch

It's a matter of personal preference and the fact that competition guys use these and win is because they know the ins-and-out of their smokers. They may start out with the meat at the hotter end of the chamber and during the smoke; they will gradually move it to the cooler end. They know how their smoker will behave and react to and with all the weather variables that these guys can face in a comp.


----------



## thunderdome

Makes sense

I would think a Reverse Flow pit would have been requested by a customer


----------



## jdt

most guys at this forum are stuck on the lang is best bandwagon, very few have ever even seen a jambo, alot of them will lie and say they wouldn't trade their lang 60/84 Deluxe for a jambo but this just proves they are clueless as you could buy a lang 108 tandem for what you could sell a used jambo for
FYI No reverse flows in the top 10 bbq teams of 2009, there were however three conventional units, one horizon and two jambo's


----------



## indyadmin1974

I looked into a Jambo pit (while day dreaming) and they look like quality pits.

As Dutch says, it is personal preference.  Reverse flow is a somewhat hallowed term on SMF but if you have a reverse flow rig that you don't know, it's probably not going to be a good rig for you.


----------



## thunderdome

It's weird to see so many people modify a traditional SFB smoker, with plates, reverse flow, deflectors, etc. Yet there isn't a reverse flow Jambo. Makes you wonder


----------



## rickw

It's in how well the pits are designed. My Horizon can keep steady temps within a degree or two from one end to the other and it's a traditional SFB smoker. It does have a sliding convection plate built in but it's part of how Horizon made it.


----------



## jaxgatorz

So u are saying that we "lang owners" would lie and we are clueless?  Wow, thats a stretch !!


----------



## danielh

In my personal opinion..  Its probably because they are cooking so many different types of meat on the same pit with a turn in schedule..  I really dont know anything about Jambo pits, and they may be super even cookers.  But it seems logical to me than in a competition setting (which i've never done) there may be advantages to having a hot & cool end..  

I have a kingfisher rotisserie which is typically 40-50* hotter on the firebox end, and it works great at times for when i'm cooking different types of meat.  I can put the hot end at around 275* for chickens or whatever and keep anything I want to keep a little cooler on the other end.  But there's also times I hate it like when i want to load it down with ribs..  Having to swap stuff end for end, etc when i want the whole batch to finish the same at the same time.  Thats why I'm building a reverse flow for the backyard.

At the end..  both types are going to get smoke and heat.  No need to argue which is better, its whatever works better for you..  And its going to be good grub either way.


----------



## thunderdome

Also, I noticed the SFB on the Jambos go up almost as high as the tank, so that also probably allows for a more even heat input?

Compared to a New Braunfels or basic SFB smoker which only allows a small crescent shape input of heat


----------



## rickw

I would bet that the entire area that is connected to the tank is not all open.


----------



## rio_grande

Pretty much took the words out of my mouth.... Cause we know all the Lang owners here are just big liars,,, Come,, On

I am going reverse flow cause I have used them and like them. Langs are great but I aint spending that kind of money on a pit period so the Jambos are definately out. 

As for why,,, I think it is simple, Texas.... Never seen a "Texas" cook use anything but the offset fife box type smoker. Not to say they dont. I just have never seen it. I think the jambos are paterned off of that type of cooking and that is what they make. Reverse flow, direct heat, grill or a dang oven none of that matters if you are in practice and know what you are doing. 

But wait I am a reverse flow proponet so I must be liar,,,


----------



## sumosmoke

Yanno, there are a couple of us gals that also are stuck on Lang smokers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have never seen, or eaten food prepared on, a Jambo smoker, however I still will say that I wouldn't trade my Lang in for another type smoker. Does that make me clueless 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The type of smoker people like to use, or consider "the best", is based on personal opinion. Purchasing a >$1500 rig is hardly what I'd call a bandwagon jump.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with the lang owners here. Now I don't own a lang but the ones that smoked on or really help smoke on they sure seem to be nice and cook even and if you lift the lid it doesn't loss all the heat out of the smoker either.


----------



## jdt

if you wouldn't trade something worth $2000-5000 for something worth $10,000-15,000 then clueless is the nice word for you. Sorry you never seen a jambo, you might someday then you will know how wrong you are saying you wouldn't trade a little lang for one even if to sell and replace your lang with a 108 tandem as originally indicated(I would hope you lang owners know what a 108 tandem is) If you own a lang you are not a bandwagon fan, if your a buster that ain't ever even really cooked and you go around talking about how reverse flow is superior then your a bandwagon fan. Here you got guys that only have electric and gas smokers giving advice to newbies to buy a lang because they are best when in fact jambo is by far superior, in cooking, in looking and in resale value.


----------



## gnubee

Did you used to own a Lang?
Do you now own a Jambo?


----------



## indyadmin1974

Wow...let's remember that this is a friendly forum folks.

To each his own opinion.  I would hesitate in passing judgment either way unless you know the person.

Just because someone may have their signature full of charcoal and LP rigs doesn't mean they don't know other rigs.

I agree that Lang is a popular smoker on this forum but is that really a bad thing?

I suppose it would be if others would bash another type of smoker because it's not a Lang.  If that's happening then it needs to stop.

I would still venture to say that if I had a 3000.00 Lang that I knew like the back of my hand and I was offered a Jambo from Jamie himself for use in my next comp valued at 3 times as much as my (hypothetical) Lang, I would jump at the chance to use Jamie's rig but only if I had my Lang there as a backup.

Nothing beats experience in anything and smoking is no different.  Just because it's valued more and even built better doesn't mean it's going to work best for you.

Let's keep this civil folks.  It ain't worth getting banned.

*Off the soapbox.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Just because something costs 13,000 does not mean it is actually worth that much to everyone. I have a custom built that I paid less than 2000 for that I would not trade for a Jambo.. WhY? because I have spent way too much time getting to know her and learning what makes her purr.

I borrowed a much nicer, prettier smoker a while back while mine was out of commission and I hated it.

We need to be careful acting as if everyone must like something better just because it costs more.

While we are on the subject.. I am not that impressed with competition barbecue in a lot of cases. I do not compete and probably never will since I think that would take the fun out of it for me but I have been to a lot of competitions and tasted the food and my wife gets so tired of me saying this but it's true.. that food is just not that great in a lot of cases.

I usually leave frustrated that I can't get a good tasty bunch of ribs or brisket at a barbecue competition.

I'm just saying that it's all perspective..

I think I know the Lang owners around here well enough to know that most of them would not trade their smoker for a Jambo or any other pit. They might trade for a Jambo straight across then go sell the Jambo and buy several more Langs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You tend to use what you love and love what you use.. it's that simple.

I think the Jambo pits are really nice pits and I have seen plenty of them. They are pretty and they are made very well. I ain't looking for pretty personally and most other nice smokers in that category are also made well.

If you love the Jambo then love it but don't knock my smoker just because I love another.

No offense intended.. just speaking truthfully here.


----------



## soafung

i think the langs are nice units, but i feel you could find a comparable pit at a better price.  i feel that East Texas Smoker Company and Bell Fabrications could provide you with a product that would make you lang owners just as happy.  obviously, i don't own any of these pits, but i'm all about value.  comparing a lang and a ETSC (minus the top cooking grate on BOTH), the ETSC RK250 is 2352 sq. in. @ $3200 and the lang 84 original is 2088 sq. in. @ $3495.  looks to me like you could find a better value with the same quality.  pc sucks apple rules.

and back on the ORIGINAL intent of the thread, pre-hijack, Jambo no reverse flow, cause the traditional offset is what he knows, loves, and does well.


----------



## corn cob

Since I retired I cook on a Klose 48X20...It more than meets mine, the little woman's and occasional guests needs...Langs are Ok...Lang owners are OK too...Jambos are a proven design as well ~~ After hanging around the pits for 50 years I can ga-ron-tee you one thing ~~~

It ain't the arrows boys....It's the Indian!!

Eat Well...Enjoy!!


----------



## craiger

Interesting back and forth!


----------



## thunderdome

so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






........


Why hasn't Jambo made a reverse flow?


----------



## TulsaJeff

True dat!! I love it when the little bullet guys or the ones with the $400 WSMs win the competitions. It proves what you are saying to a "T".


----------



## thunderdome

I'd love to see a guy take grand champ on a UDS


----------



## soafung

Thunderdome,

i believe the reason that Jambo Pits are not reverse flow, is because the configuration that he sells...well SELLS.  he has perfected a product that people are willing to pay top dollar for.  as the saying goes, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".  there is the possibility that he would not do reverse flow as well as others and that would sully his name.

of course, that is just my opinion.


----------



## txbbqman

Jeff I agree with this. I do compete in competitions and I do not Cook the same at a comp as I do for my family. Heck I usually wont eat my own food at a comp....I cook for the judges not for me

I * LOVE * This......Very well said

I have seen it and when I pull up and see one...those are the guys I worry about....not the big fancy rigs

and to stay with the topic......Why doesn't somebody just call Jamie and ask him why he doesn't make a reverse flow


----------



## jdt

its well proven only part of the equation is cooker, the 2009 Iowa Team of the Year cooks on 4 wsms, sad part is they ain't even 22s LOL.


----------



## diesel

I can cook on any of them.  It is all about Temp. and Time.  And maybe a good rub. woo!!


----------



## dirt guy

Cooker choice ranks right up there with politics and religion. Each design have positives and negatives--it's up to the individual to make things work out for great BBQ. It gets back to being more than one way to skin a cat.

As far as comps go, it seems the pellet smokers are the ones usually kicking butt and taking names. David (Butcher BBQ) did well in our local KCBS comp earlier this month (took 1st in chicken--placed pretty well in the others). His was done on one pellet smoker after his companion smoker died early in the comp. It put him at a disadvantage because he usually has the smokers at different temps. He still knew the equipment well enough to come out on top.

It almost seems like someone hijacked the thread to begin an artificial arguement designed to stir the pot. Jambo's, Lang's, or any other quality smokers will perform admirably when in the hands of a competent cook. 

As to the original question, I have no idea why the Jambo isn't reverse flow. While I've seen a few, I've never really checked them out closely. Maybe it is designed like Bill's Custom Cookers. The smoke enters at the top of the cooking chamber and exits below the cooking grate. This gives a really even heat in the cooking chamber and ensures the smoke goes past the food before exiting the stack.


----------



## rubmymeat

The secret to good bbq is maintaining a constant temperature- whatever temp. you prefer.  The Jambo pits have insulated fireboxes which are huge in relation to the rest of the cooker.  The cooking portion of the Jambo uses heavy guage steel to keep in the heat.  I know a few cooks who have Jambos and have seen them in action.  A bag of Kingsford and a couple sticks of wood and that sucker will burn forever. The heat stays inside the cooker and the charcoal burns slowly and evenly.  Fantastic smokers for setting the temperatures and going back to the motor home for a nap.  These competetive teams who cook every weekend don't stay up all night and watch their smokers.  They set the smoker and go back to bed with the confidence knowing the Jambo will keep temp and not run out of fuel.  Jambo owners pay extra for the luxury of sleep.  The Pitmasters show on TLC showed how the Jambo had no problem keeping temp in the very windy and cold Delaware weather.   They are fantasic smokers and I would love to have one, but I don't have a third car garage and I don't compete enough to justify such a large rig.


----------



## rhinton82

i wouldnt trade my CGSP for a Jambo....


----------



## indianagriller

Jamie explains his pits...


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

wow really nice!!!!   wow


----------



## desociolou

I have this backyard jambo pit. Got it about three weeks ago and used it about 5 times. I never cooked on a reverse flow pit so I can't comment on the differences between the two of them. I will say that the jambo keeps the same temp (within 10 dre) from front to back and right to left. It takes a little bit of time to get used to it. It has a very large cooking area 48x24. The fire box is also large. It cooks very clean nice blue smoke from the stack.  I am very happy with it. Had to call jamie a few times to get help adjusting the vents. After I played with it for a few times I got it right.


----------



## raymo76

desociolou said:


> I have this backyard jambo pit. Got it about three weeks ago and used it about 5 times. I never cooked on a reverse flow pit so I can't comment on the differences between the two of them. I will say that the jambo keeps the same temp (within 10 dre) from front to back and right to left. It takes a little bit of time to get used to it. It has a very large cooking area 48x24. The fire box is also large. It cooks very clean nice blue smoke from the stack.  I am very happy with it. Had to call jamie a few times to get help adjusting the vents. After I played with it for a few times I got it right.


Hey welcome to the forum! Very cool I don't know if anyone else here has Jamie's backyard model. Please post pics! I looked into his backyard model recently but opted for a Lang 36. I'm sure others agree with me when I say that we like seeing pictures of everyone's pits and their cooks!


----------



## eman

Got to sit down w/ johnny trigg at the blues and BBQ here and discuss his jambo. He uses it just because he doesn't have to tend it.

 told me it's the longest burning even temp smoker he has seen. he didn't take a walk. one jambo cooker got 3rd in butts . most places were taken by custom builds and GC was taken by 3 guys who had 4 home built cajun microwaves w/ some type of computer controllers.

 It aint what you got it's what you can do w/ what you got.


----------



## desociolou

thanks there is a picture of my pit on page 1 it's the second pic


----------



## hotpit

well I found a few leaked out pics of a jambo on inet. there were 3 in all  one of the firebox to cookbox and one of chimney placement and one of the firebox door and i must say, its got me rethinking my reverse flow plans of my pittrailer!!!!  It actually flows from top to bottom, firebox enters cookbox well above grate and chimney is below grate.  so it cooks meat from top vs from bottom like everyother pit

wow!!!


----------



## piaconis

If you look at most of the smoker mods for direct flow cheap offset smokers, one of our mods is taking the smokestack side down to grate level to even the temps in the box.  Obviously the firebox side is different (something we can't change without a welder), but it osunds like we're modifying our equipment to mimic that.  Add in the heavier grade steel and insulation, and viola.


----------



## desociolou

I have a jambo about 10 months and it's great. It cooks good and keeps the temp. Your right the heat and smoke vent is above grate level and the stack is at grate level. this way the heat comes down and out as it passes over the meat. I have the backyard model.


----------



## hotpit

desociolou said:


> I have a jambo about 10 months and it's great. It cooks good and keeps the temp. Your right the heat and smoke vent is above grate level and the stack is at grate level. this way the heat comes down and out as it passes over the meat. I have the backyard model.


how is temp from one end to the other end?  Jamie stresses that is good from front to back. but what about from fire end to stack end???


----------



## desociolou

from about 6 inch from the firebox to the stack it   about the same temp I use two temp prob one on each end and there usually within 5 dregs of each other


----------



## hotpit

desociolou said:


> from about 6 inch from the firebox to the stack it   about the same temp I use two temp prob one on each end and there usually within 5 dregs of each other


dang!!  thats impressive!!!!


----------



## desociolou

yes it must have something to do with how the heat and smoke is  forced to the top of the smoker. at the firebox opening there's a peice of steal on an angle so the heat does not come into the cooking chamber thru an opening. it get push up to the top of the cooking chamber and fall down. if i get a chance i will take a picture and post it


----------



## desociolou

here a picture of the fire box vent to the cooking chamber


----------



## hotpit

wow!!!  thanks man!!!!   i just may try this!!!!   is yours also insulated like the comp models??


----------



## hotpit

desociolou said:


> here a picture of the fire box vent to the cooking chamber


would it be too much to ask to get a pic of the other end where the flue exits the cook chamber?


----------



## piaconis

I might actually have to try to mod my Brinkmann to vent that way.  Argh...another weekend project, lol!


----------



## desociolou

ok ipost a picture of the vent


----------



## desociolou

yes the fire box is insulated.


----------



## hitechredneck

The reason Jambo pits cook as evenly as they do is that the firebox only allows the heat to enter the pit at the top.  It fills the smoking chamber with an even distribution of heat and smoke before exiting the stack which is mounted slightly below the cooking surface.  Basically, it heats from the top down all over the smoker chamber.  Even heat, even smoke, winning bbq.

BTW, if you call Jambo, you talk to Jamie.  Not a salesman.  They really aren't that expensive for what you're getting.  I think his highest priced pit is about $12k.  The one I am having built (after the wife gets new carpet first) is going to be the Economy model @ $5500.00

Because I'm not a competition cook, I figure I just want one that cooks great, looking great can come after I win the lottery...  BTW, if that happens tomorrow, I'll be ordering one on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





edit:

I posted before the page fully loaded...  I guess desociolou  already posted a pic of the interior of the chamber.  That's a really good look at it.

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## hotpit

well i wanna build one, not because of jamies price, or any other reason, but cause I wanna build a badass cook trailer for tailgating and partys at my own place.  Dont plan on cooking comps, but it might later evolve into that......we shall see!!   so far, i'm only into mine so far for about 5-600$ and still need fire box, racks, chimney and paint













smoker1.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------



## desociolou

yes i agree jamie is no saleman. He will take as much time as needed to talk to you about his pits. He will not try to sell you one. I have my about 10 months and I still call him from time to time to ask him questions or advise. I do not compete just a backyard cooker. What I really like is how little fuel you need to maintane the temp. The only thing that get me is the ss tray in make it difficult to get in the back of the cooking chamber. IF I were to order one today i would want the cookng grills on slide out racks. That the only complaint i have other then that I love cooking on it.


----------



## desociolou

smokervent1.jpg



__ desociolou
__ Jul 21, 2012





here a picture of the stack side of the smoker its the same level as the grate


----------



## hitechredneck

If I had a shop, I think I'd probably try to build one myself too...  But since I don't, I'd probably have more invested in trying to replicate one than to simply order one from Jamie.

I called him the other day and he said he's building a new model now that's basically the backyard model on a little 4x6 trailer.  Selling price was just over 3k.  That may be a more reasonable model for me.  I want the convenience of a trailer mounted rig, but don't need the size of the larger pits.  *at least not yet! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think the biggest selling point it the almost 'set it and forget it' aspect of the insulated firebox.  

How often would you say you had to add wood to the fire while doing a long smoke?


----------



## piaconis

Hotpit, how far above the cooking grate does that vertical baffle extend?  It's tough to judge the scale from the pic.  Is it about 4" or so, or higher?


----------



## desociolou

about 4 or 5 inchs above the grate


----------



## ribwizzard

I like the ideal of having different heat zones in my pit. Not sure why some are so stuck on even heat?  But I do like the ideal that the Jambo does not allow the smoke to come up through the bottom of the meat. I always prefered the smoke to roll down on the meat.


----------



## piaconis

It can be nice if you rotate meats or want to apply more heat to larger items.  However, if you have multiple same-size items, it can be a pain because you have to keep lifting the lid to move meat.  Just my opinion, anyway.


----------



## swine doctor

I do not own a real Jambo but I do have a knock off Jambo(I call it a Jambose), that my brother built for me after seeing a Jambo inside and out.  I can tell you from my experience that my pit(especially a Jambo) does not have a hot and cold spot.  I can put 12 pop can biscuits in my pit in 12 different spots and they come off exactly at the same time done to perfection and all having the same temp, using a Thermapen instant read.  A Jambo does not need reverse flow.  All the reverse flow does is draw more are movement in the smoking chamber, this can be good or bad depending on the cook.  With my Jambose I can do everything that you can on a reverse flow but without having to tend my pit as much and I can tell you for a fact that it cooks the most evenly cooked meats that I have ever cooked.  

     Jambos are wonderful, but way to expensive, but with that said Jamie Greer goes the extra mile and a half to make sure that you get exactly what you want.  His paint jobs are wonderful, his welds are almost invisible and the way he insulated the firebox means that those of you without a Jambo are out trying to keep your pits dry or hotter in a rain storm.  A Jambo will hold the heat through the worst of storms.  Myron Mixon even has to cover his pits during a rain storm.  Jamie also makes sure that you have storage space, flashy wheels and tires.  The Jambo compared to all other pits is a Lamborghini while all other pits are Chevys(they work great but lack the looks and class of a real sports car).  All this being said I think that a good pitmaster can cook on what he has and win.  If he cannot then he or she needs to find a new hobby.


----------



## show me smoke

It all comes down to knowing your pit and learning how to cook on it...It can be an advantage to having a hotter spot.  I have used said hot spots to my advangtage.


----------



## hotpit

My pit is done!!!!   Cooks very even front to back left to right. 













image.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Dec 3, 2013


----------



## hotpit

image.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Dec 3, 2013


----------



## smokin sooner

Everyone has a preferred grill just like they do for Pick Ups. I drive a Chevy, my brother drives a Ford and my pops drives a Dodge. The remarks never end.

In my case I have always wanted a smoker. However every year the wife gets me a propane burner. I very much dislike propane. My current grill is a $100 cheap o from Wally World. I have had it for a year and one of the burners don't work, and the bottom is nearly rusted out. However every time I fire it up, I get a bunch of people coming over wanting me to cook stuff for them. I even have a neighbor that has a kickin' grill set up on a trailer. The thing has everything, a fridge, a sink. It is a dream set up. But he has more money than sense. He like to brag about his smoker but he can't cook worth a darn. I have seen rocks that is more tender than his brisket.

I have never had the privilege of cooking on a nice grill, however when I do cook, I have a lot of fun with my family and neighbors, never had a single complaint about my cooking. 

To me BBQ is not about winning competitions, or who has the prettiest grill. Its about chilling with the people that are important to you. I have a neighbor whose daughter turned 9 years old. For her birthday she could go to any restaurant in town that she wanted. Her first choice was for me to cook some ribs on my broken down gas burner. Guess that is about the best trophy that one could get.


----------



## randya

You are correct. It's all about having fun!


----------



## bagbeard

Wow lots of strong opinions here.  I smoke on a cheap offset (charbroil silver).  it can cook some very fine food. It did take a while to master it and it needs a lot of tending .  that's the part of bbq i love, fire and smoke management.  we just hang together all day like old friends.  judging by how many of these i see used for less than $40 , not too many share my opinion.  

do what makes u happy. And just keep smoking !


----------



## dummy que

i halve wornout several chargriller offsets i now own a LANG 60 i love it jambo`s are works of art they are verry well const. they cook evenly across the cook chamber jambo`s design is the way he likes to build his pits remember one man`s love is anothers poison


----------



## jweller

You've got that 100% right. If you like to compete, that's fine. I've even considered giving it a whack myself some time, but I smoke, because I like to eat, and I like to entertain. And it is awesome to see my 4 year old girls gnawing on a rib bone. I had to take it away from one the other day; daddy will get you another rib honey, thats just the bone you're chewing on now. lol

I used to have a char-griller with a side firebox that I modified. I put the plates in it and everything, but I didn't like the temp difference from end to end. So I converted it to be reverse flow, and was much happier with it. So when I built my own, there was no question It was going to be reverse flow. Now there is no way I would compare my cheap, modified char-griller to a Jambo, but for my money, I prefer reverse flow. At the end of the day though, the proof is in the pudding, errrrr meat. If you make good Q, then who cares how you got there.

Hmmmmm....smoked pudding........is that a thing?


----------



## ribwizzard

I get what you guys are saying, Ive made BBQ on some worn out gas grill carcases that turned out mighty fine before, ..but , you have to admit that different smokers produce different results.   Half the fun to me is tweaking each new smoker a lil bit to see how it effects the flavor, sometimes its good, sometimes its not so good. Jambo probably was playing around a lil bit and came across the design he like and stuck with it.


----------



## urbotrimmm

Here's the thing, I've had some pretty good bbq from some crap smokers.  It boils down to can you cook or not?  I wouldn't trade my babies for either of the name brands, I love 'em and I use them.....A LOT!  And if you have a smoker and hate it then change. Otherwise, learn your smoker and let it do it's job, supplying you and your friends smokey goodness and just be happy to be a part of a great community.  BBQ Baby!!!


----------



## h2so4ca

Well it was a lot of fun to read this thread. Like everything else it seems in this world different folks will have different opinions.

I have never cooked on a Jambo but I have seen them at different competitions around the country and if I had the money I'd love to

own one and give it a try. I have a Lang Hybrid and a few other small cookers and they do alright by me. I am a firm believer that a good

smoker can help you out but if you can't cook a $13,000.00 smoker ain't going to help you much.


----------

